# Some of my leatherwork



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice work man, those are top notch


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

andypandy1 said:


> Nice work man, those are top notch


I agree !


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Excellent work!! Great stitching, very nice!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those are beautiful


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Spectacular.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Very nice workmanship! 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow neat work. I am a novice leather worker and items like those you made inspire me to improve my craft


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Wow! Nice work! I'm a beginner with leatherwork and I'm enjoying the craft!


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

Looks great.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Outstanding! Love those lurcher collars. If I still had my Doberman I might have hit you up for one!


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Some beautiful work right there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisschissler (11 mo ago)

the gaffer said:


> View attachment 352032
> View attachment 352033
> View attachment 352034
> View attachment 352035
> ...


Nice! quality craftsmanship!


----------

